# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.3 - public discussion thread

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *v3.5 revision 2.3, Public-Release*  *CHANGES:*   *Nokia module updated to version 2.3*  *- added: BB5 security repair function by USB for 
Meego/HARMATTAN device (N9-00, RM-696) Works standalone with HTI connected 
(FIRST IN THE WORLD NO INTERNET NEED IT)
Required HTI FW version 00.50 or later
This function includes:
- SX4 AUTH 
- SD REPAIR
- SL3 BF HASH CALC
- SL3 NCK CALC 
Full PM backup/restore for Meego/HARMATTAN device required 
phone SX4 Auth (No, its not readonly) 
-  added: Full flashing support for Meego/HARMATTAN device 
(including EMMC) 
- added: Quick Fix for XGOLD2 Fix CS/Recover SIMLOCK
(This will recover SIMLOCK table caused by Reset LOCK counter) 
- added: Latest flash Update version 12.14.001.4 
- bugfixed: Reset Lock counter on XGOLD213 causing SIMLOCK corrupted 
- minor bug fixed*    *SL3 Logger updated to version 2.3*  *- added: Support for Meego/HARMATTAN device (N9-00, RM-696) by USB 
- bugfixed: Reset Lock counter on XGOLD213 causing SIMLOCK corrupted  
- minor bug fixed*    *SL3 Bruteforce*  *- added: New configuration for oclHashcat-lite-0.10*     *Some screenshots:*           *Download links for MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.3*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 BR,
 Manole
GSM: +8613077861111
ICQ: 66-11-11
YM: manole4000
QQ: 2590331709
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SONORK: 100.88888
Web Page: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*v3.5 revision 2.3, Public-Release*  *CHANGES:*   *Nokia module updated to version 2.3*  *- added: BB5 security repair function by USB for 
Meego/HARMATTAN device (N9-00, RM-696) Works standalone with HTI connected 
(FIRST IN THE WORLD NO INTERNET NEED IT)
Required HTI FW version 00.50 or later
This function includes:
- SX4 AUTH 
- SD REPAIR
- SL3 BF HASH CALC
- SL3 NCK CALC 
Full PM backup/restore for Meego/HARMATTAN device required 
phone SX4 Auth (No, its not readonly) 
-  added: Full flashing support for Meego/HARMATTAN device 
(including EMMC) 
- added: Quick Fix for XGOLD2 Fix CS/Recover SIMLOCK
(This will recover SIMLOCK table caused by Reset LOCK counter) 
- added: Latest flash Update version 12.14.001.4 
- bugfixed: Reset Lock counter on XGOLD213 causing SIMLOCK corrupted 
- minor bug fixed*    *SL3 Logger updated to version 2.3*  *- added: Support for Meego/HARMATTAN device (N9-00, RM-696) by USB 
- bugfixed: Reset Lock counter on XGOLD213 causing SIMLOCK corrupted  
- minor bug fixed*    *SL3 Bruteforce*  *- added: New configuration for oclHashcat-lite-0.10 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Uploaded with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Uploaded with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
here is downlod link media fire link الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Enjoy , if you link press thanks*

----------


## ameerl

*متابعة رائعة استاذ محمد
بارك الله بك
وبلنسبة للاخوان الي منصبين الاصدار السابق
لا يوجد داعي لمسح الواجهة القديمة وتنصيب الجديدة
فقط اعمل ( اضغط ) كما بالصورة *

----------


## امير محمد

*بارك الله بك اخي متابعة رائعة*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة رائعة شكرا خليلى +++

----------


## الذهب

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------

